# Labor Pain



## alk@APS (Aug 25, 2011)

For typical labor epidural what is the best diagnosis code for labor pain?


----------



## akbookworm (Aug 28, 2011)

659.81 is what we use at work. And then 59409/01967 for the procedure unless that do a cesarean section as well which would be 59414/01968 for the second line and the 00000/01967 for the epidural.  Hope this helps!


----------

